# Падает сервер с rtl8139c [solved]

## fank

точно такая же проблема

мамаша асус P5P800-MX

чип нетворка тот же

паскоку у меня сервер, забью на эту проблему и поставлю интеловскую карту

так спокойнееLast edited by fank on Thu Feb 07, 2008 1:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fank

```
NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0005 c07f media 10.

eth0: Tx queue start entry 1648  dirty entry 1644.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 0 is 0008a04a. (queue head)

eth0:  Tx descriptor 1 is 0008a04a.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 2 is 0008a04a.

eth0:  Tx descriptor 3 is 0008a03c.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x41E1
```

вот оно

у меня такое повторялось до бесконечности, пока не ребутнул сервер

----------

## fank

так, парни, мне уже страшно   :Shocked: 

поставил я RTL8139C

те же яйца, причем может упасть с интервалом в 15-20 секунд!!!

проверил я на бажноть DSDT

единственный варнинг

```
dsdt.dsl  1219:                 Method (STM, 0, Serialized)

Warning  1086 -                           ^ Not all control paths return a value (STM_)
```

щас гуглю, но что-то мне это сильно не нравится

ядро 2.6.20-r8

щас собрал 2.6.21-r4

как повиснет - перегружусь в это

что делать?

вразумительных багрепортов я не нашёл, хотя все еще в поиске

----------

## fank

кто-нить знает хоть какой-нибудь воркэраунд?

у меня сервак глохнет после каждых выходных!!!

начальство смотрит косо, потому как сервер раздает интернет и зависать ему крайне не рекомендуется, плюс крутится несколько довольно важных приблуд

ноео ядро не помогло, смена сетевухи тоже

что делать?!

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Quote:*   

> Not all control paths return a value

 

1) Такую же ошибку я у себя когда-то исправлял. Там ничего сложного, в гугле решение нашел.

2) Попробуй добавить noapic при загрузке

3) покажи cat .config | grep IRQ и cat .config | grep ACPI

Еще вот: 

Google - eth0: Transmit timeout, status 0c 0005 c07f media 10.

----------

## fank

да, пасиб за ответ, но я уже и сам =)

вобщем, дело в кривом драйвере 8139too (возможно и 8139cp)

в качестве решения предлагают

pci=noacpi

pci=biosirq

noapic

acpi=off

и т.д. что поможет, то и хорошо

лично я уже задолбался (ошибки довольно редки и видимо, приводят, к полным зависаниям, поскольку после смены ядра сервак глохнет намертво с завидной регулярностью, но без видимых причин) и меняю карту на интел

----------

## fank

я в ужасе!!!!

граждане, что творится!

Sep 19 13:43:36 proxy eth0: ns83820_tx_watch: 65 56 119

Sep 19 13:43:36 proxy eth0: tx_timeout: tx_done_idx=65 free_idx=56 cmdsts=08000042

Sep 19 13:43:36 proxy eth0: after: tx_done_idx=56 free_idx=56 cmdsts=00000000

Sep 19 13:43:42 proxy eth0: ns83820_tx_watch: 56 94 38

Sep 19 13:43:42 proxy eth0: tx_timeout: tx_done_idx=56 free_idx=94 cmdsts=0800002a

Sep 19 13:43:42 proxy eth0: after: tx_done_idx=94 free_idx=94 cmdsts=00000000

Sep 19 13:44:16 proxy eth0: ns83820_tx_watch: 94 85 119

Sep 19 13:44:16 proxy eth0: tx_timeout: tx_done_idx=94 free_idx=85 cmdsts=080005ea

Sep 19 13:44:16 proxy eth0: after: tx_done_idx=85 free_idx=85 cmdsts=00000000

Sep 19 13:44:42 proxy eth0: ns83820_tx_watch: 85 76 119

Sep 19 13:44:42 proxy eth0: tx_timeout: tx_done_idx=85 free_idx=76 cmdsts=08000037

Sep 19 13:44:42 proxy eth0: after: tx_done_idx=76 free_idx=76 cmdsts=00000000

Sep 19 13:45:20 proxy eth0: ns83820_tx_watch: 76 67 119

Sep 19 13:45:20 proxy eth0: tx_timeout: tx_done_idx=76 free_idx=67 cmdsts=0800002a

Sep 19 13:45:20 proxy eth0: after: tx_done_idx=67 free_idx=67 cmdsts=00000000

Sep 19 13:45:52 proxy eth0: ns83820_tx_watch: 67 24 85

Sep 19 13:45:52 proxy eth0: tx_timeout: tx_done_idx=67 free_idx=24 cmdsts=0800002a

Sep 19 13:45:52 proxy eth0: after: tx_done_idx=24 free_idx=24 cmdsts=00000000

это та карта, которую я подставил на замену рилтеку

нет, я понимаю, что это все из-за кривости ACPI, блин, но мне это уже надоело

поставил noapic

посмотрим, поможет ли

пост преимущественно в защиту доброго имени Realtek, неоправданно очерненного предыдущим высказыванием

----------

## fank

проблема решена...

оказался дефектный процессор

----------

## mango123

 *fank wrote:*   

> проблема решена...
> 
> оказался дефектный процессор

 

Мдя... и ты больше чем пол-года нас держал в напряжении?   :Shocked: 

просто ужОс   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## fank

да нет =)

всего месяца 4 длилось это всё

просто случайно наткнутлся на собственную старую тему и отрапортовал, чем дело завершилось

а то в сети очень много подобных багрепортов, может, кому пригодится эта инфа

----------

